# Warrior Aid and Litter Kit



## 275ANGER! (Oct 13, 2008)

Just throwing this out there for you leg medics and our small community of medicine professionals.

I realized several units are still carrying and aquiring the Skedco.  Cool, nothing wrong with the Skedco.  We added to the inventory the Talon, we had something very similiar in the early days some may remember it as the "Israeli litter" but the carrying system sucked and had limited space so we stuck with the Skedco.  Sometime around '05 we got the Warrior Aid bag and have incorprated into our arsenal of tactical care.  If you don't have one in your unit I would highly suggest to get some.

They allow you to plus up on extra equipment needed especially if you have a couple.  They advertise for the vehicle but are worthless if you leave them with the convoy and need it, so carry it.  Our medics had an SOP for all the bags in the Platoon so whenever he needed one or our EMTs, shit, everybody knew where everything was no matter which bag was being used.  The bag also is big enough once the litter is out to put anybody's kit inside. Which will cut down on missing equipment from any causualties you may have.

Another thing just like any piece of equipment ensure everyone knows how to operate it.  The Talon is not a complicated piece of equipment but it will foul some people up; Practice.

*In no way am I saying the Skedco got replaced we just added another piece to our inventory.

http://www.narescue.com/

Stay Frosty


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Oct 13, 2008)

Nice pack!  Thanks for posting this.  Hitting up my BN medic tomorrow and seeing if we can get some of these on order to replace the standard issue CLS type bags.


----------



## medic1 (Oct 13, 2008)

*Tactical Litter*

Hi Guys

Yes the Talon are good kit but I find these Israeli ones better, they a easier to construct, designed to fit into a blackhawk and Land Cruiser with no mods. 



http://www.epaustralia.com/military/page5/medical.html

Medic 1


----------



## Doc_K (Oct 13, 2008)

LimaOscarSierraTango said:


> Nice pack!  Thanks for posting this.  Hitting up my BN medic tomorrow and seeing if we can get some of these on order to replace the standard issue CLS type bags.



These things are pretty awesome, indeed. Keep in mind that they're quite a bit larger and heavier than those CLS bags, and aren't exactly made to be humped extra long distances. Not saying you couldn't if you wanted to, I'm just saying you'd be able to tell after carrying for an extended time and distance. I'd look at it as more of another option besides the Skedco, not a replacement for the CLS bags. :2c:

But that company _does_ make a few products you could consider as another option instead of the standard CLS bag.

Also, wtf is with the head gear that guy is wearing on the product page?






Helmet from Starship Troopers?


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Oct 13, 2008)

Doc_K said:


> These things are pretty awesome, indeed. Keep in mind that they're quite a bit larger and heavier than those CLS bags, and aren't exactly made to be humped extra long distances. Not saying you couldn't if you wanted to, I'm just saying you'd be able to tell after carrying for an extended time and distance. I'd look at it as more of another option besides the Skedco, not a replacement for the CLS bags. :2c:
> 
> But that company _does_ make a few products you could consider as another option instead of the standard CLS bag.



I'm actually looking at these primarily for vehicle use for when we have to convoy.  My crew and I usually have our own customized (per sop) bags for when we are dismounted.  It is nice to have a "crew bag" in case of a mass casualty incident where people's personal supplies may be unusable.  I'd rather have a little extra in terms of medical supplies (for casualties or to help barter for intel) than not enough.  I do like some of their options for personal kits though.  I am throughly enjoying the site.


----------



## Muppet (Oct 17, 2008)

I wish that we had all these toys when I was a medic in the mid. 90's.

F.M.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Oct 17, 2008)

Good to see that the isralie litter's still in the inventory... you are spot on with practice.. I was the training casualty on an improperly assembled litter... caught a nice chunk of skin on my side from it pinching, then the other side collapsed mid-run off the OBJ.  my TL smoked the piss out of the guys that were the litter bearers later because I got injured playing as injured...

There's some situations where a folding litter is more useful and less traumatic to the casualty... don't need a ton of them, but they are a damn handy thing to have around.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Oct 18, 2008)

We have one in every CPP/ Tactical gun truck. They hold the Talon litter along with CLS supplies. The talon litter is GTG, however you do need at least two soldiers (a lot better with 4) to move wounded. I would like to see the bag and CLS stuff stay, but put the Skedco in them. I prefer the Skedco over the Talon litter, due to the ability to be draged by one person, keep all of the limbs of the wounded inclosed in the litter and prior use with our WIA/ KIA in 04-05. We keep Spine boards on all our CPP's as well and I think if there was a need for a locked out litter, we would use the spine board.:2c:


----------



## Ajax (Oct 18, 2008)

My :2c:

The WALK is an awesome tool PROVIDING you are vehicle mounted.  It is even better if you have a dedicated aid/litter vehicle in your patrol.

For dismounted medics in elements smaller than platoon level, I would not recommend carrying this.  It's kind of like the 240 gunner carrying the tripod and the ammo.  It's just too much shit to be combat effective.  You should have enough on you to sustain your patient(s) until you arrive at your evac platform (or it arrives at you), on which will be your WALK.  This is why everyone carries their own blow-out kit.

I can't agree with Angry enough on how important it is for every nug to know his way around the aid bag.  When the medic is elbow deep in guts is not the time for other team members to be fumble fucking with the bag wondering where and what it is that he needs.  On the medic side of the house, if you can't find a specific item in your bag in a few seconds, blindfolded, you are failure.  Blood and bullets can turn the coolest operator into Shakes McGee.  Getting something from your kit should be muscle memory just like shooting.  Train.

Litters:  Israelis are still the first choice for my team (METT-TC dependent).  1.  They're compact.  2.  They're rigid.  Anyone who has ever humped with a poleless litter knows the value of a rigid litter.  The downsides:  1.  They're mechanical.  Mechanical things break.  PMCS your equipment to include litters.  Nothing like throwing a 200lb dude with 85lbs of kit on your litter only to find out one of the hinges is broken.  That's a bad day.  2.  They're mechanical and some people have a hard time figuring out assembly and disassembly.  Negated with proper training.

Talons are great, but I feel they are better for vehicles than dismounts.  Put it with the WALK.  Same w/ Skeds.  Skeds go great lashed to front brush gaurds or push out bumpers.

I see alot of spine boards lashed to shellbacks.  Good on 'em for being prepared, but a rigid litter with handles would be better.  Spineboards are narrow and kind of flimsy for combat.  If you have to run anywhere with your patient, you take a huge chance of dumping him off the litter.  If he still has his kit on, you'll feel that plastic start to buckle.  Again, great for a dedicated medevac or aid/litter platform.  Not so much for the first responder.  Put a Talon up there instead.


----------



## medic1 (Oct 20, 2008)

*Israeli Litters*

Yea you guys are so right, they found in and after the twin towers that the problem wasn't lack of litters to carry casualties away but lack of people to carry them. The the Israeli's adapted their litter to have two wheels and a skid on the boot end, so a one man carry [in full CEFO] is easy, even over rough ground. I also find that it is replacing the SKED for IED/ Bomb ops guys that have a huge amount of kit on the them, if they need extracting from the scene pronto then the Israeli litter with the wheels is the best option.
Also unlike the Talon, they take about 20 secs to deploy!

Medic 1


----------



## HeloMedic1171 (Dec 20, 2008)

my MPs in my last unit could employ a talon in under 20 secs. I'm with Ajax.  train, train, train again.  training negates 90% of stupidity.


----------

